# Will the rest of the boards ever become as popular as the Paysite Board?



## Tiger's_Lily (Mar 26, 2006)

*I don't think so!

Any time of the day or night, it seems the BIGGEST percentage of viewers of this site is concentrated on the *Paysite Board*.

What does this tell me? I think it simply means, the majority of visitors to this site, are only here to view the photos of the lovely young ladies who post in that forum. 

I suppose it's the way it's always going to be, you have to supply to your customers what they want! And a hell of a lot of the guys simply want to see flesh! 

I have only two questions for all of you FA's: 

1) If no revealing photos were allowed, would you still visit this site as often as you do right now?

2) And on the other side of the coin, are there any guys who do not visit the 'Paysite Board'? 

It'll be interesting to see how many 'honest' replies I get for these two questions!

Of course, I think most of us ladies would like to think it's the stimulating, interaction with intelligent women, who just happen to be larger than life, is the reason you have this site saved in your 'Favorites' folder!.......:smitten: 
*


----------



## missaf (Mar 26, 2006)

I rarely visit the paysite board, and it's to no offense to the ladies who post there, just not always my cup o' tea. That being said, the ladies are downright gorgeous, and I enjoy viewing their pleasure and joy in sharing their bodies with the world, and I visit on occasion 

I'd still come to the Dim boards, it's more about community than the soft core pr0n


----------



## Emma (Mar 26, 2006)

I'm bi but I rarely visit the paysite board. There's something about advertisements and silly topic names that doesn't do it for me. Luckily we have more posts here I think.


----------



## Emma (Mar 26, 2006)

No I lied. Mind you we used to have more posts before the lounge came along.

I wish the main board and the lounge were all the same forum again. I always forget to go in there.


----------



## Santaclear (Mar 26, 2006)

CurvyEm said:


> I wish the main board and the lounge were all the same forum again. I always forget to go in there.



Unless I'm looking for something specific I always surf the board by clicking "New Posts". Then all the different forums are mixed.


----------



## Emma (Mar 26, 2006)

Santaclear said:


> Unless I'm looking for something specific I always surf the board by clicking "New Posts". Then all the different forums are mixed.



I don't coz it brings up the paysite board posts and so many times i've clicked on one and then had to save myself from someone else seeing! lol


----------



## MWBBWFanMan (Mar 26, 2006)

The paysite boards bring quite a bit of traffic to the website. I think thats a good thing for the most part. There is more to life than looks alone and I'm guessing quite a few of the gals get some disrespectful messages/PM's from time to time from losers that think the body is all that matters. I check out the paysite boards on a daily basis I also check out the other boards on a daily basis too. If the photos weren't allowed I would still come around. This is a great community of people and I enjoy being a part of it All of the ladies that participate in there forums are gorgeous in your own way:smitten: The paysite photo's are definitely a plus in my opinion. Where else can you see beautiful women online? Right here is my answer! If I thought "traditional" models were beautiful and I wanted to see them in provocative poses, I would go to places I know I could find them. Bottom Line is that there is a lot of gorgeous gals in here and guys are visual creatures:shocked:


----------



## The Weatherman (Mar 26, 2006)

I visit them occasionally, but I spend most of my time in the Lounge. I'd definitely still be here if the paysite boards were removed.

If I was in a relationship, I would never visit the paysite boards--but I would definitely visit the rest of the site. To me, visiting the paysite boards, or actually going to any of the said paysites, would be tantamount to unfaithfulness... (actually worse because of no emotional connection) but that's just my personal opinion.


----------



## bigsexy920 (Mar 26, 2006)

Im a girl and I look and I do go to look at the pictures.


----------



## saucywench (Mar 26, 2006)

Tiger's_Lily said:


> *I don't think so!*
> 
> *Any time of the day or night, it seems the BIGGEST percentage of viewers of this site is concentrated on the *Paysite Board*.*
> 
> ...


Tiger's Lily,

Your use of some terminology in your post brought to mind a popular misconception that I wanted to address.

Dimensions is not a business for Conrad in the sense that he derives income from it. Perhaps that was somewhat true back when the magazine was active, but Dimensions for the most part has always been an avocation rather than a money-making venture. Aside from the occasional banner ad, the occasional donation, and the occasional pocket change he gets from folks clicking on the recently-installed Google AdSense links on the Clothing/Fashion forum, there is no income made from Dimensions--_ergo_, no "customers". I'm sure that all of that combined hardly puts a dent in the overall costs of maintaining a site as large as this. There is the cost of software and hardware maintenance (which often includes upgrade purchases) and whatever (I assume monthly) costs of leasing provider services. I believe (can't be positive) that the domain name likely has to be renewed every year. All of this and more, to say nothing of the vast amounts of personal time Conrad invests in maintaining the site. Because it is not a business, there are no Dimensions employees; he does all of the technical stuff on his own. 

With regard to the paysite board, there is a history of how that board originated. Maybe someone else will be willing to go into detail about that. The ones who benefit financially from the paysite board are the folks who post images there--not Conrad. The paysite folks are the ones who have paying customers, and it is in their best interest to post frequently in order to keep existing customers and attract new ones. 

To sum up, the high number of visitors to Dimensions doesn't really benefit Conrad financially. The benefit that he gains is witnessing the ever-increasing popularity of something that he's devoted many, many years of his life (and cash from his own pocket) to. And, in that sense, he does enjoy seeing record numbers of visitors to the site, regardless of what forum they choose to frequent.

I hope that you don't mind that I have used your post to bring this up. And perhaps your use of the word "customers" was simply an issue of semantics. Regardless, I'm thankful that you opened up a spot for me to comment on this. (A disgruntled chatter made a comment here a few months back to the effect of, "that is no way to run a business!" and I just had to laugh to myself.) Anyway, I'm sure that Conrad will come along in due time to set straight any errors that I may have made.


----------



## ataraxia (Mar 26, 2006)

Santaclear said:


> Unless I'm looking for something specific I always surf the board by clicking "New Posts". Then all the different forums are mixed.


I do this also. It doesn't matter which forum something is posted in - I'm unlikely even to notice. So I'd still be here if the pics went away.

I agree with your assessment, though. Most viewers here just show up to get their soft-core fix. (I started out like that myself about 5 years back.) Those folks may not contribute anything, but they don't take anything away from us either (except Conrad's bandwidth). I'd say don't get worked up about the paysite-board-lurkers.


----------



## UberAris (Mar 26, 2006)

> Unless I'm looking for something specific I always surf the board by clicking "New Posts". Then all the different forums are mixed.



I have only visited the pay site board a couple of times when it has come up in the New Posts section, mostly I just stick to the threads I belong to via User CP.


----------



## AnnMarie (Mar 26, 2006)

I think that you're confusing viewing popularity with user popularity as well. 

Sure there are a lot of viewers there, but post for post in terms of participation, the other two boards are far more active. 

Don't get so hung up on numbers, it means almost nothing for participants here. It could be a helpful thing for Conrad if he decides to use targeted marketing in the future, but that's about it.


----------



## ChickletsBBW (Mar 26, 2006)

well here's my 2 cents, sure i post pics in that section.. but I also read and post in other sections and would continue to do so if the paysite board was not there. Sometimes I just lurk and just read posts and other times I post


----------



## Tiger's_Lily (Mar 26, 2006)

AnnMarie said:


> Don't get so hung up on numbers, it means almost nothing for participants here. It could be a helpful thing for Conrad if he decides to use targeted marketing in the future, but that's about it.



*Ok, calm down AM! 

I don't believe I'm not getting 'hung up' on numbers. I was simply interested in seeing how many 'FA's are 'only here' because of the Paysite Board! 

I am entitled to ask such questions, aren't I?

BTW.....it's very interesting, most of the replies, so far, have been from women.*


----------



## AnnMarie (Mar 26, 2006)

Tiger's_Lily said:


> *Ok, calm down AM!
> 
> I don't believe I'm not getting 'hung up' on numbers. I was simply interested in seeing how many 'FA's are 'only here' because of the Paysite Board!
> 
> ...


 

Uhm... I wasn't even in the neighborhood of not calm. 

I think maybe there's some colloquial delivery being lost.... it's just a general comment, not an accusation.

And as far as mostly women replying, if you remove the two posts made by you, and 2 of Em's 3 (meaning she's only one girl, so counts only one time, you're left with 12 responses, and 5 are from men. So yes, the majority are women, but still a nice representation of the gents... I think that's a good sign.


----------



## Chimpi (Mar 26, 2006)

I agree with saucywench, almost to a point. I have no idea what goes on "behind the scenes". For all I know, Conrad might get something from the participating Pay-Site models. *shrugs* Not my business. But, something to ponder. 

I frequent 4 boards, Main Dimensions Board, The Lound, The Weight Board, and Pay-Site. *shrugs* Those are the most interesting threads I can think of. Eventually, I'll get into clothing and food boards, but, more often than not, I don't have much time on here, and those are the boards I enjoy the most. Every time I come on here, I visit all 4 boards, and only post to the ones in which I feel I can give any input into, or have a mood to post to it. *shrugs*

Men objectify women on a daily basis, and it's only normal for large women to get objectified as well. I have no idea what gives guys the courage to PM or Message a model and say "OMFG YOU SO HOT I WAN F*** YOU ALNIGHT HOW MUCH WEIGH MEASUREMENTS PLZ THNX" or whatever. It's absent-minded. Some people might do it just to get it out of their system, I can imagine. All I know is, my favorite board thus yet is Main Dimensions Board. 

*EDIT*:


AnnMarie said:


> And as far as mostly women replying, if you remove the two posts made by you, and 2 of Em's 3 (meaning she's only one girl, so counts only one time, you're left with 12 responses, and 5 are from men. So yes, the majority are women, but still a nice representation of the gents... I think that's a good sign.



And, I'm sure, two common factors in this instance are:

The gentlemen who may or may not post in this thread have yet to see this thread
They don't feel the need to reply to this thread, but have thus yet read all of the threads in Main Dimensions Board
It can only be assumed, methinks.


----------



## Tiger's_Lily (Mar 26, 2006)

AnnMarie said:


> I think maybe there's some *colloquial* delivery being lost.... it's just a general comment, not an accusation.



*I wish you wouldn't keep using such big words! 

I keep burning me toast, while looking them up in me trusty and well used Maquarie Dictionary.....

*colloquial*.....suitable for or marked by conversational speech or writing, in which the speaker or writer feels free to choose words from the informal, slang or vulgar elements of the language. 

I still don't know what it means....:doh: *


----------



## EvilBob (Mar 26, 2006)

Well folks... to most people on the planet the internet is for "adult purposes." lol... so, no... nothing will ever surpass the pay-site board.

BBW isn't my kink, so I haven't read it, but I do see the number of posts there is insanely high.

This must be how other sites feel when they see that the first 500 things searched on Google are porn-related. lol...

God Bless the Internet.

-- EB


----------



## Chimpi (Mar 26, 2006)

And to add to what EvilBob just said, and ironically, the internet (and in this case, the Pay-Site board) is full of gorgeous BBW/SSBBW-models, and still *FREE* to some extent. You can still view a preview picture and get a lot of pleasure out of those, and preview pictures are always free.  And in the same sense, you can look up porn on the internet, and find quite enough pictures to get your bones going...


----------



## Jon Blaze (Mar 26, 2006)

Great questions and another great post Tiger's_Lily  

1. If there were no more revealing photos allowed here, then I would still stay here. My reasons for being here include admiring the lovely ladies, meeting new people, keeping up with the evolution of size acceptance and fat admiration, and many other things. I like the photos at dimensions because of the limitations.... I use to be fan of hardcore pornography, but I've since lost my love for it... I like the limitations the paysite board has now, and that is the reason why this is the only board with adult pics that I visit... Most of the other ones are shrouded in you know what.....

2. I do frequent the paysite board, but like I said before, it's not my only reason for being here. It makes up just a portion of my almost 400 posts... Besides the point... I love to see intellectual posts on the other boards... Another reason why I like this site.

I think over time the other boards might become at least near (if not as popular) as popular as the paysite boards.


----------



## AnnMarie (Mar 26, 2006)

Chimpi said:


> For all I know, Conrad might get something from the participating Pay-Site models. *shrugs* Not my business. But, something to ponder.



Nothing to ponder for even a moment. Conrad gets NOTHING from paysite models who choose to use the paysite board. Some of the participants of that board have made donations to the site (Clubhouse members), but that is completely of their own choosing and has nothing whatsoever to do with posting on that board. And in the past, many participating models have offered to buy advertising space on the board, should Conrad decide he'd like to sell some in a few affordable spots.

So there you go, now you know for certain.


----------



## Chimpi (Mar 26, 2006)

I liked pondering better.  
Hehe, thanks! I would hope that most of them would donate, but yes, very much so like you said, that's their own choosing. 

And, Mr. Blaze made me notice, I forgot to answer if I'd still come here if the Pay-Site boards did not exist.
Yes.


----------



## Carol W. (Mar 26, 2006)

.....but I LOVE the Paysite Board! I generally visit it every day.....it always gives me a better feeling about my OWN body, to see so many really beautiful plus and supersize women in this world! What a wonderful antidote to all the only-skinny-can-be-beautiful/sexy/viable/ input we get in this society. I always said to AnnMarie that pics of her (and Big Cutie Heather, Cindy, Miss Stacie, Sandie S-R, the BP beauties, etc.) should be prominently visible in all high schools and colleges-NOT provocatively dressed, necessarily, but to show young women that sometimes, beauty is BIG beauty. Boy how I wish that had happened for me at that age....I'd have avoided years of misery and several eating disorders!!!


----------



## Rosie (Mar 26, 2006)

I think it's very sad that there are so many on that board and so few on this one. How sad that so many only look upon us as objects for their sexual gratification. not to mention disgusting.


----------



## ataraxia (Mar 26, 2006)

Tiger's_Lily said:


> *I wish you wouldn't keep using such big words!
> 
> I keep burning me toast, while looking them up in me trusty and well used Maquarie Dictionary.....
> 
> ...


I think she means "Some of our posts don't come across _quite_ the same to others as they do to ourselves". You ever get into an argument with someone and then discover that you actually agree, they just phrased it a bit oddly?


----------



## Les Toil (Mar 26, 2006)

Tiger's_Lily said:


> *Ok, calm down AM!
> 
> I don't believe I'm not getting 'hung up' on numbers. I was simply interested in seeing how many 'FA's are 'only here' because of the Paysite Board!
> 
> ...



This is one of those sterling examples of how communicating through this medium of typed words is so flawed. TL saw something in AM's handful of words that struck her as being somewhat aggressive towards her. Obviously it was AM's opening sentence "Don't get hung up on numbers" that rubbed TL the wrong way, but the truth is that very sentence could be delivered in person just as benevolently as saying "Top of the mornin' to ya". Either way, it reminds us that, regardless of how juvenile those cartoon icons are to the right, they are EXTREMELY effective in helping us convey where we're coming from. Also addressing the person by their name in your post makes things VERY non-confrontational and friendly.

One woman emailed me recently and sent me a lovely pic of herself and asked if she was "worthy of my pen". LMAO Of course ANY woman is--as long as she ain't skinny and can afford to employ me for a five day period. Anyway, two days had passed before I had time to respond to her and at the beginning of the third day, I received an email from her apologizing for wasting my time and assumed I obviously didn't find her attractive enough to draw "which is OK. Rejection is something that comes with the territory". Of course I had to respond immediately and coddle her and apologize for the tardy response and tell her how beautiful she was.

Point being, this medium sucks eggs. But it's all we have here. Start usin' them icons, kids!!

What a bizarre tangent this post is. It's soooo...soooo...what's the new hot word everyone's using these days? It's soooo--NEBULOUS!!!! That's it!

Lester the Molester


----------



## Tiger's_Lily (Mar 26, 2006)

*Thanks Jon!.......not for the compliment on my posts, but because of your honest response. I'd like to think you represent the majority of the males who frequent this site. 

I'm sure Conrad must be pleased to hear that he has developed a site that can not only *hold it's own* against the hard-core porn sites, but attract and hold onto the young male population, without having to down the 'porn path'.

I’ve got a feeling the future of the &#8216;Size Acceptance’ movement is in safe hands.

Cheers

Jo&#225;*


----------



## Tiger's_Lily (Mar 26, 2006)

Les Toil said:


> What a bizarre tangent this post is. It's soooo...soooo...what's the new hot word everyone's using these days? It's soooo--NEBULOUS!!!! That's it!



*hmmmmmm.....*NEBULOUS*....interesting you would use that particular word to discribe this post, Les!*  :bow:


----------



## ConnieLynn (Mar 26, 2006)

Carol W. said:


> .....but I LOVE the Paysite Board! I generally visit it every day.....it always gives me a better feeling about my OWN body, to see so many really beautiful plus and supersize women in this world! What a wonderful antidote to all the only-skinny-can-be-beautiful/sexy/viable/ input we get in this society. I always said to AnnMarie that pics of her (and Big Cutie Heather, Cindy, Miss Stacie, Sandie S-R, the BP beauties, etc.) should be prominently visible in all high schools and colleges-NOT provocatively dressed, necessarily, but to show young women that sometimes, beauty is BIG beauty. Boy how I wish that had happened for me at that age....I'd have avoided years of misery and several eating disorders!!!



Great point! The best thing about sharing my photos online in various venues has to be the comments I get from younger women admiring my confidence and the chance I get to discuss beauty being sizeless with them. It took me 40 years and the internet to get comfortable with my body and damn I love seeing fat sensual ladies anywhere and everywhere


----------



## Tina (Mar 26, 2006)

EvilBob said:


> BBW isn't my kink, so I haven't read it, but I do see the number of posts there is insanely high.



Frankly, I do not consider liking and/or preferring fat women to be a "kink."

Also, Tiger's Lilly, colloquialisms could be considered a sort of regional dialect or slang that might be lost for others not familiar with them.


----------



## Tiger's_Lily (Mar 26, 2006)

Tina said:


> Also, Tiger's Lilly, colloquialisms could be considered a sort of regional dialect or slang that might be lost for others not familiar with them.



*Thanks for clarifying that for me, Tina.... *


----------



## Tina (Mar 26, 2006)

You're most welcome.


----------



## Ryan (Mar 26, 2006)

Tiger's_Lily said:


> *ey want! And a hell of a lot of the guys simply want to see flesh!
> 
> I have only two questions for all of you FA's:
> 
> ...



1) Yes, because I almost never look at the Paysite Board.

2) I've been to the Paysite Board a few times, but I rarely go there.


----------



## Robin Rocks (Mar 26, 2006)

It's weird that you posted this subject because I'd been thinking about something similar to that but more on a personal level. I know a few of the people here from the chatroom, mainly the ladies. However, the men never seem to talk to me, on the board or in the chatroom UNLESS I've posted a somewhat revealing photo of myself. I'm not implying anything other than sometimes it's a bit of a blow to me and my ego. I don't think I'm ugly, I'm semi-intelligent and a cool chick, um woman, er uh lady  It's just weird. I've got a photo of myself posted in my profile but sometimes I feel like it's not good enough because it's not a full body shot.

Guess that was sort of off topic. To get back on topic, I don't frequent the paysite area but have looked at it occasionally. Props to the ladies!


----------



## Jes (Mar 26, 2006)

Les Toil said:


> This is one of those sterling examples of how communicating through this medium of typed words is so flawed. TL saw something in AM's handful of words that struck her as being somewhat aggressive towards her. Obviously it was AM's opening sentence "Don't get hung up on numbers" that rubbed TL the wrong way, but the truth is that very sentence could be delivered in person just as benevolently as saying "Top of the mornin' to ya". Either way, it reminds us that, regardless of how juvenile those cartoon icons are to the right, they are EXTREMELY effective in helping us convey where we're coming from. Also addressing the person by their name in your post makes things VERY non-confrontational and friendly.
> 
> One woman emailed me recently and sent me a lovely pic of herself and asked if she was "worthy of my pen". LMAO Of course ANY woman is--as long as she ain't skinny and can afford to employ me for a five day period. Anyway, two days had passed before I had time to respond to her and at the beginning of the third day, I received an email from her apologizing for wasting my time and assumed I obviously didn't find her attractive enough to draw "which is OK. Rejection is something that comes with the territory". Of course I had to respond immediately and coddle her and apologize for the tardy response and tell her how beautiful she was.
> 
> ...


Yay! I'm glad you've decided to draw me!


----------



## Anguisette (Mar 27, 2006)

I have not now, nor will I ever, even glanced at the paysite sections.

To be honest the longer I poke around here the more I realize I may be out of my element, though, so I am probably a bad yardstick.


----------



## john_in_indy (Mar 27, 2006)

Tiger's_Lily said:


> *
> I have only two questions for all of you FA's:
> 
> 1) If no revealing photos were allowed, would you still visit this site as often as you do right now?
> ...



1) Yes, I would visit it as often. I check the 'new posts' and scan through those. If I'm at work, I stay away from everything on the paysite board and everything with an attachment.

I come here because it's the best place I know of to see what BBWs and FAs have on their minds. After you visit this site long enough (5+ years for me), it's what people have to say that keeps you coming back.

2) I go to the paysite board occasionally. To be honest, finding provocative pictures of BBWs and SSBBWs on the internet is easy. If you want a picture of something tasteful (which much of the Paysite Board is, don't get me wrong) or, say, a BBW with her clothes on, it's much more difficult. Me, I tend to do a Google image search for BBW bash pool parties because I'm a sucker for a SSBBW in a bikini


----------



## RedHead (Mar 27, 2006)

Tiger's_Lily said:


> *I wish you wouldn't keep using such big words!
> 
> I keep burning me toast, while looking them up in me trusty and well used Maquarie Dictionary.....
> 
> ...



Joa, you kill me... 

Colloquial...basically means you say Sheila...I say Girl...it's the local area's/countries way of speaking.

Like I say snowmachine here in Alaska; but in the lower 48 they call it snowmobile...just depends on where you live.


----------



## Tiger's_Lily (Mar 27, 2006)

john_in_indy said:


> 1) Yes, I would visit it as often. I check the 'new posts' and scan through those. If I'm at work, I stay away from everything on the paysite board and everything with an attachment.
> I come here because it's the best place I know of to see what BBWs and FAs have on their minds. After you visit this site long enough (5+ years for me), it's what people have to say that keeps you coming back.
> 2) I go to the paysite board occasionally. To be honest, finding provocative pictures of BBWs and SSBBWs on the internet is easy. If you want a picture of something tasteful (which much of the Paysite Board is, don't get me wrong) or, say, a BBW with her clothes on, it's much more difficult. Me, I tend to do a Google image search for BBW bash pool parties because I'm a sucker for a SSBBW in a bikini



*Another very honest reply........thanks!  *


----------



## Tiger's_Lily (Mar 27, 2006)

RedHead said:


> Joa, you kill me...
> Colloquial...basically means you say Sheila...I say Girl...it's the local area's/countries way of speaking.
> Like I say snowmachine here in Alaska; but in the lower 48 they call it snowmobile...just depends on where you live.




*FINALLY!!!.....an explanation this 'dumb Aussie Sheila' understands......I'll even let ya share me chocolate bar for that, Red.....*


----------



## Blackjack (Mar 27, 2006)

Well, it's certainly noteworthy that the number of people viewing the Paysite Board (or any board) at a given time is the number of members plus the number of guests (non-registered folks). Considering what paysites ARE, it's not that big of a stretch to assume that one would want to come to a place that has previews and links for many of them, all in one area.

I do visit that area, yes, and I do it whenever I log in. Why? A few reasons.

1. Many of the girls there are beautiful, and if I'm not feeling shy, then I comment on how beautiful they are.

2. I'm a single teenager who either has an overactive sex drive or a normal one. I dunno which it is, all I know is that I'd prefer if it'd quiet down a little bit. And in that short time frame where it's difficult to think of anything else, the person who says "I want an intelligent human being to be with and love" is almost certainly lying; the libido is a primal urge, and a person will want to satisfy it just as they would any other sort of hunger. It doesn't much matter just _what_ means are used, it jsut has to be a turn-on and it has to get the person to orgasm.

I'm not saying at all that people are driven by sex; however, when aroused- especially when very aroused- it's difficult to think of anything _but_ satisfying that urge, regardless of whether it's just ducking into a bathroom (or basement), or sitting in front of a computer and treating women as objects for that short period of time.

And don't think either that I approve of the objectification of women. I don't approve of it at all. Most of the time I'm frustrated by it. But in those minutes where it's orgasm or explode, such morality goes flying out the window.

Only in private, though. Morality tends to keep a tighter grip when in public, which is good 'cause it keeps me out of PMITA prison.


----------



## Webmaster (Mar 27, 2006)

Interesting topic. And no easy, simple, or all-encompassing answers. 

My overall goal for the past 20+ years has been to create a place where fat people and their admirers can get together and learn about one another. And there's a lot of learning to do. Many fat people grow up getting a lot of abuse, and that means some end up having little self-confidence and little trust in people. Many FAs grow up thinking something's wrong with them for having a different taste. As a result, there are a lot of misconceptions in our community, a lot of catching-up by those who could never benefit from the normal socialization process, and a lot of stuff we need to learn about each other. 

That's why Dimensions is this odd mix of size acceptance and celebration of large size. I remain as outraged over the shabby treatment a lot of fat people have to put up with as I was 30 years ago. I appreciate the work anyone in this movement, and outside of it, does to lessen that discrimination which continues on to this day. But I will also continue to keep Dimensions a place where the "Harper Valley PTA" holier-than-thou, high-moral-tone syndrome is rejected and exposed for the shallow, self-serving, hypocritical crap that it is. Fat can be beautiful, fat fantasies are okay, and fat people can celebrate and explore their sexual lives just like anyone else. No need to get permission from extremists or The Politically Correct.

As a result, Dimensions has many aspects, many forums, many different offerings. The stories section is hugely popular because a lot of people like to post and read fantasy stories. Nothing wrong with that. I love the Plus-Size Paysite board because it is so different. No charge, no advertising, no pop-ups. All paysite owners need to do is post, participate, post a pic, and talk to their existing and potential customers. A win-win for everyone. Would I like to get a cut? Sure. But as has been pointed out, Dimensions has not made any money since the haydays of the print mag and the 900-number personals. 

Is it hideous that the Weight Board has good traffic, or the Plus-Size Paysite board? By all means, no! It just means that those places are needed. Is it sad that the Main board is no longer a runaway post leader ever since I created a "Fun and Games" board? Not as far as I am concerned. Whenever there comes a time where a single forum is used for two distinctly different purposes, a new board is needed. That was the case with the original "Main" board here after we installed the new software. 

Is lots of traffic a good thing for Dimensions? I think Saucywench described the whole dynamics well. More traffic simply means more load on the server. The whole thing used to be supported by revenue from my tech magazines. They are gone now, and so I am definitely thinking of how Dimensions might generate revenue. A number of people support it, and I am very grateful to them. I also get the occasional expletive-filled email when I even suggest a bit more support would be nice, but that's the way things go. I do know that if I can't make a living, then there is no Dimensions because I can't afford to keep running it. I hope it won't come to that. Other than that, do I like the traffic? Sure I do. It means that Dimensions is the community that I always thought it should be.


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Mar 27, 2006)

I visit the paysite board everyday. I like seeing how the other women photograph themselves. And frankly I like the way they look. There aint nothin wrong with a beautiful well photographed Large Lovely Lady! Sexy is sexy.


----------



## herin (Mar 27, 2006)

You said it, sister! I think the women on the paysite board are beautiful.


----------



## Vince (Mar 27, 2006)

> The whole thing used to be supported by revenue from my tech magazines. They are gone now



Well, Conrad, that is a worry. As you know the internet is killing some magazines such as the tech ones because sites like dpreview give up to date news and reviews. The print media are just not fast enough. So what is happening is more and more people are going on line and getting the information they need for free and don't have to wait for a couple of months to find what they want.

I must say that Dimensions is very much a singles place to meet. Again, this is a free service. By the way, I tried to send money but had problems with Paypal. Is there some other way to send money to you good people?


----------



## Jack Skellington (Mar 27, 2006)

Tiger's_Lily said:


> 1) If no revealing photos were allowed, would you still visit this site as often as you do right now?



Yes.



> 2) And on the other side of the coin, are there any guys who do not visit the 'Paysite Board'?



I spend the majority of time here in the lounge. I never post in the paysite forum and rarely lurk. But just because I have little to no interest in it doesn't mean I bothered that people like it. I don't get why some people would be upset that other people enjoy it.


----------



## Tiger's_Lily (Mar 27, 2006)

herin said:


> You said it, sister! I think the women on the paysite board are beautiful.



*I started this thread, trying to get an idea of why so many people view the paysite board, compared to the other forums. I'm actually surprised at how many women view that board daily! 

When I was first introduced to this site, over three years ago now, I too, visited the paysite board on a regular basis. I was astonished at how brave those ladies were/still are, when it comes to showing their bodies. Before that time, I was so self-conscious, I let no one see me even partially naked. The girls on that board show so much dignity and self-worth, the more I viewed that board, the least ashamed of my own body, I became. 

In saying that, I haven't visited that board for probably over two and a half years now. I simply, became more involved with the other forums. I enjoy, no, make that, love logging into this site. There's some incredibly funny people who post here and it's their posts I read first. Anyone who knows me, knows full well, I DO NOT go a day without smiling or laughing about something or other! 

Conrad's reply was very open and honest on how he is still able to keep this site alive. I would HATE to think it ever got to the point where he was unable to keep it going for all of us to enjoy. No matter which of the boards we frequently visit!  *


----------



## RedHead (Mar 27, 2006)

I visited there when I first signed on...I will cruise through occaisionally


----------



## Morganne (Mar 27, 2006)

Tiger's_Lily said:


> *I don't think so!
> 
> Any time of the day or night, it seems the BIGGEST percentage of viewers of this site is concentrated on the *Paysite Board*.
> 
> ...




I am in the opinion that paysite visitors won't even read this or any posts for that matter. Posing questions to them seems pointless. You have received 40 plus responses, most nicks are familiar to us and clearly not the majority lurking the paysite section, since there are up to and over 125 at once usually. The answers to the questions posed are pretty obvious.


----------



## 1300 Class (Mar 27, 2006)

I can waste alot of time, and a jaunt down to the paysite board every once in a while is a harmless little distraction.


----------



## ChickletsBBW (Mar 27, 2006)

Tina said:


> Frankly, I do not consider liking and/or preferring fat women to be a "kink."



I'm afriad I'll have to agree on this.. although there seem to be many ppl that still think that liking a bbw is a 'kink' or a fetish..
shame....

as for the original topic.. there's some great posts here. Someone posted (and sorry if it's out of context) that looking at these pics on the paysite boards is only for sexual pleasure.. and it's disgusting. (something like that) well sure it is.. lol Come on.. even women look at men out in public in sexual ways when we see some guy we find attractive. Get serious. lol As for being disgusting.. I don't think it is. There's another post on this site that has tons of pics of the guys that have posted on this site and OMG there's lots of very good looking men that posted and got lots of positive response from the ladies. 

I don't go looking for porn other than staring at my own to edit but I do look at the pics of the other girls, simply because they are beautiful women and I'll admit.. i want to see what they wear, their shoes, hair.. all that good stuff lol 
However.. all the guys that posted their pics on here I enjoyed too and most certainly thought I would have enjoyed seeing them in person just as well ! 

There's always going to be lurkers.. i do it too so I'm sure there's going to be many men and women that would just prefer to look at the pics.. for whatever their reason. Even here in Austin I see large women different places I go and sometimes.. they way they are dressed, or their hairstyle or just something about their presence.. it just seems sad to me because I feel as if they have no self confidence and it's sad. 

Anyway, I will continue to post here and other boards as I feel I need/want to express myself


----------



## Falling Boy (Mar 27, 2006)

ChickletsBBW said:


> I'm afriad I'll have to agree on this.. although there seem to be many ppl that still think that liking a bbw is a 'kink' or a fetish..
> shame....




I know there are people who still think that way. I don't get it? If a person likes really skinny girls is that considered a fetish or a "kink"?


----------



## The Weatherman (Mar 27, 2006)

Falling Boy said:


> I know there are people who still think that way. I don't get it? If a person likes really skinny girls is that considered a fetish or a "kink"?



Erm, well, there are some differences... not in every FA, but those who are hyperfocused on numbers, or weight gain, or women being as fat as possible (or even impossibly fat), immobility, etc. (read some of the weight gain stories... it's out there): well, that is a fetish. There's no overall appreciation of the whole body, the female form in its totality: it is a fixation, and an oftentimes unhealthy fixation, on one aspect of the women. 

Now this is just my personal opinion/thoughts on the matter, but I think the VAST majority of straight men are more attracted to the feminine figure as a whole than any one aspect, be it boobs, belly, or butt. Those are just the things society tells men to look at, but if they were to follow their natural sex drives, those social identifiers would melt away, and if a women had "dangerous curves" (and all those things that science says are inherently attractive--being well-proportioned, having a symetrical face, no toes on hands or fingers on feet, etc.) she would be sexy no matter if she was 120 or 320 lbs.



Rosie said:


> I think it's very sad that there are so many on that board and so few on this one. How sad that so many only look upon us as objects for their sexual gratification. not to mention disgusting.




If you wish to see it that way, fine, but I don't think you're correct. First of all, you lump all women together. I have no problem if you don't want to post revealing photos of yourself; God knows I would never do such a thing. That said, the paysite ladies who post photos of themselves aren't stupid; they know what guys are gonna do with them. One must presume that they are OK with that. There's a difference between viewing erotic pictures of a women who has chosen to make those pictures available and engaging in voyeurism. I think most people--women and men--understand and respect that difference.


----------



## Webmaster (Mar 27, 2006)

Vince said:


> ...As you know the internet is killing some magazines such as the tech ones because sites like dpreview give up to date news and reviews....



I am quite aware of that and that's why I am doing Pen (pencomputing.com), Rugged PC Review (ruggedpcreview.com), Digital, Digital Camera Roundup, and others in a news format with reviews immediately available. Problem is to ramp up site traffic so that ad revenue becomes sustaining.


----------



## ataraxia (Mar 27, 2006)

The Weatherman said:


> Erm, well, there are some differences... not in every FA, but those who are hyperfocused on numbers, or weight gain, or women being as fat as possible (or even impossibly fat), immobility, etc. (read some of the weight gain stories... it's out there): well, that is a fetish. There's no overall appreciation of the whole body, the female form in its totality: it is a fixation, and an oftentimes unhealthy fixation, on one aspect of the women.


This is a REALLY good point - there are kink/fetish FAs, and then there are "the other kind".


----------



## AnnMarie (Mar 27, 2006)

ataraxia said:


> This is a REALLY good point - there are kink/fetish FAs, and then there are "the other kind".




See, to me... those of the kink/fetish variety are NOT FAs. FA is a very endearing, wonderful term that is reserved for the true admirerers, not just doled out to any ol' Joe who can get it up for a fat girl. However, I do understand that we only have one term to work with, so we don't have much choice other than to split it up in different ways. Just wish it didn't need to be the case. 

*excuse my frankness, but this constant watering down of what is supposed to be a very "quality" type of guy for fat girls (and in my experience, usually cream of the crop) really chaps my ass*


----------



## fatlane (Mar 27, 2006)

1. Were it not for the PaySite board, I'd still be here. You betcha. I believe in Dimensions as a community. I've got lots of friends here, and I'm here for them.

2. Sure I look at stuff on the PaySite board. I post there. I'm a PaySite kind of guy. No nudity at my site, but I still charge for folks to see what's behind the curtain. (And it's _fantastic_, man!)

Are there sex-only guys looking at the PaySite pics? Sure. Why the shock? Why the horror? It's a big crazy world and it takes all kinds to make it go 'round. There are guys looking at lawnmower ads for all the wrong reasons, too. I know, ew. Whaddya gonna do about them, though? I say don't judge and leave them be. They're not going to contribute and if we forced every guest to log in, we'd have a lot of bogus accounts.

I know I speak for all the free picture hounds when I say, "more free pics plz bc im a student and i cant afford ur paysite plz i promise ill pay when i get a job but i need another free pic plz plz plz plz plz plz". Maybe it's best they _don't_ post all that very often, or we'd be up to our asbestos in stuff like that.


----------



## Emma (Mar 28, 2006)

> Originally Posted by Rosie
> I think it's very sad that there are so many on that board and so few on this one. How sad that so many only look upon us as objects for their sexual gratification. not to mention disgusting.



If it wasn't for men liking to look at the female form the people at the paysite board wouldn't be very happy. They'd be making no money. I don't think it's disgusting. If it wasn't for the women posting themselves sexually then we wouldn't have lots of guys perving it up on the paysite board. 


I do think that all members who advertise on there should be made to pay the £30 a year thingy. I think it's only fair.


----------



## Webmaster (Mar 28, 2006)

CurvyEm said:


> I do think that all members who advertise on there should be made to pay the £30 a year thingy. I think it's only fair.



I could set it so that only Dimensions supporters could start a thread. That would certainly be a very low price to pay to be allowed to advertise in a place with a very targeted male audience. Still, I prefer voluntary systems, even though they don't work well.


----------



## Vince (Mar 28, 2006)

I agree with Em. Only members can post in the paysite forum. Might be a bit unfair for some but they are conducting business via your site. Bring back the nudity. We are not prudes.

There are other services that could be subscribed to such as sending Private Messages. Add sending a kiss and you have a singles dating option.


----------



## Ladyrose1952 (Mar 28, 2006)

I for one am very much a woman and only interested in men. But I do love to look at a confidant woman that will show the world that she loves who she is and that she has the self-esteem to show off to the world that she has the wonderful, soft and sensual body to be such a beautiful BBW BABE.

So yes, I go in and look at the other ladies on the Paysite Board, I love it that they also have given me the courage to create my website and post the pictures that I do now. Before, I was too shy and not at all open with myself or anyone else.

Even if the paysite board were not here, I would always come into Dimensions cause I love the topics, the people and the complete openness of all of the wonderful members that share their everyday lives, topics and interests here with us.

*My HAT's off to conrad for giving we FAT people a place to love one another the way that we do to eachother and to ourselves.*


----------



## Moonchild (Mar 28, 2006)

Not that anyone would have stopped me, but even when I was posting here as a 17-year-old I didn't go into the Paysite Board. So yeah, I'd have no problem continuing to post regardless of that board.


----------



## olivefun (Apr 1, 2006)

Webmaster said:


> I could set it so that only Dimensions supporters could start a thread. That would certainly be a very low price to pay to be allowed to advertise in a place with a very targeted male audience. Still, I prefer voluntary systems, even though they don't work well.



That sounds like an excellent idea, Conrad.

I think everyone would understand, and it is a small price to pay.


----------



## HailToTheKing (Apr 2, 2006)

Tiger's_Lily said:


> *What does this tell me? I think it simply means, the majority of visitors to this site, are only here to view the photos of the lovely young ladies who post in that forum.
> 
> snip...
> 
> Of course, I think most of us ladies would like to think it's the stimulating, interaction with intelligent women, who just happen to be larger than life, is the reason you have this site saved in your *


*

Firsly I'm 23 and I don't give a damn about if it's "young" ladies... I've seen enough of life (and here speaks a war veteran) to only find the paysite board a mild distraction. Sure I really appreciate the ladies posting there but I need you guys. Sometimes when I'm feeling miffed about society I turn here and find some sanity and yes intelligent conversation - it's nice when the ladies of our board are involved - very nice.

It's an amazing thing I cannot take for granted. Don't give up on us young blokes.

Thus ends the lesson of sentimentality...*


----------



## Tina (Apr 2, 2006)

I like that, King. There are times when we all need to know that there's someone out there who understands and can relate.


----------



## fatlane (Apr 2, 2006)

I like 'em big. You can relate to that, King, right?


----------



## HailToTheKing (Apr 3, 2006)

fatlane said:


> I like 'em big. You can relate to that, King, right?



I can absolutely 100% relate to that! I appreciate so much the lovely pictures which are posted here but if someone decided that the forum could no longer have pictures I'd still come here just to see what's happening and catch up with these people I know by screen name and avatar only.

The freedom of expression in this place is great and it's amazing to know that whatever bee I have in my bonnet on a day I can voice it, and often if I'd voice that bee to someone in my life here in London they'd either look blank or think I was going crackers! Sometimes on the other hand it's great to sit down and browse and see what days other people have. I've never been a great reader at all - I find books difficult to engage with, so a place like this is a gold-mine of reading material that just grows and exists on it's own.

We're an amazing group of people from all parts of society and all walks of life drawn together by a sheer delight in expressing ourselves, especially when some of us have spent our whole lives being pushed into the background. I think the different boards, more than being a division in our community, just symbolize the diversity of the different people we have here.

Some people like the pics, some people like the conversation - I think I just love Dimensions.


----------



## fatlane (Apr 3, 2006)

It's a real trip, I agree 100%


----------



## HassanChop (Apr 4, 2006)

SURVEY SAYS ! : NO, THEY WON'T ! ! !


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 5, 2006)

Very good question.

*I've read lots of great and interesting responses already posted to this thread.*

I really don't know the answer. (Perhaps or Perhaps not.) I do, however, like the variety of discussion at this forum. And I remember the old forum as well. Though, at that time I wasn't a participator. :doh: 

I thought that it was so neat when I became a *NEWBIE* in this forum when it was once *brand spanking new* 

I've enjoyed this place very much so.


----------



## TraciJo67 (Apr 5, 2006)

fatlane said:


> I like 'em big. You can relate to that, King, right?



I don't know if King does, but I sure can


----------

